# Extended Hunts



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

How many of you folks are going to be doing the extended hunts? My regular season is now over (due to work) and I am planning on hitting the Wasatch hard in the coming months.  Also for what animals? Elk, deer or both. I will be chasing both.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be chasing elk up there.... well, around the Wasatch somewhere. If anyone would like to hook up and and hunt, there would be meat in it for you if I got one and you helped me get it out. I know, that sounds like a lame, I have no clue what I'm doing post, but actually, it might be quite true.... being that this is my first year big game hunting. The spots I know of that hold elk, arent in an extended area..... :? If anyone else just wants company and doesn't mind a tag a log just to help you pack out a critter or learn from the experience, let me know and I'd be game for that as well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

right now it looking like i will be hunting it for a little bit just enought to get a doe or a buck. what every walks out in range.it duck hunting time.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate the wasatch and I think that we should all boycot it and only go to the other extended areas and maybe it will just go away.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I hate the wasatch and I think that we should all boycot it and only go to the other extended areas and maybe it will just go away.


Sure go ahead and I will boycott it also. :wink: 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a deal. Now get the word out.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If we were "boycotting the Wasatch" wouldn't we be getting the words out? :lol:


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be hunting extended somewhere sometime. Never had much luck unless spotting lots of people counted then I would be doing great. I just keep telling myself I got to try, there are usually a few big ones taken every year on the extended units. :|


----------



## Dakotadrifter (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the extended seasons and usually wait for them when it is cooler. Not much of a 'velvet' hunter. There are a couple good areas on the Wasatch but need the snow to come to get the elk coming in off the limited draw areas.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:? Thats what I've heard too and its kinda concerning me.... I'm not much for snow hunting.... I'm just not built for cold weather. :wink: Oh well, guess I can just try and watch, figure out where they're at and hope I can find one over the boundary. If not, then I'll for sure be in em next year and I'll be taking the first spike or cow that gives me a good shot. I'll be tagging out early on deer as well just to get meat in the freezer. 8)


----------

